# Someone is ONE today!



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

My buddy boy, Chevy, is celebrating his first birthday today!








I'll be making up a special doggy cake later on today and of course we'll sing (don't know if he'll listen but...







)

Here he is earlier today on the chair by our Christmas tree.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEVY, you are handsome!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday from Nessa, Loki and their humans.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a beautiful birthday boy! 










I hope we can see pictures of how he and the cake turn out. Hehe.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

That is a wonderful picture!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes second that 
Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy late Birthday handsome guy!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Did we miss the party?

Hope it was a great birthday, Chevy!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!


----------

